# Making a pancake horn bracket



## John (Apr 11, 2014)

Horn bracket for EA or Delta


----------



## bricycle (Apr 11, 2014)

Awesome as per usual John!


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 11, 2014)

*Oh, John ... you make it look so right !!!

And that bracket is full of complex curves and bends.  Primo work ... WOW !!!*


............  patric



==========================================================
==========================================================


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 11, 2014)

Looks good, John.
I'm in need of the Seiss version of that type of bracket, just in case you ever make some of those.
Unfortunately, I don't have an original to pattern from, but it is the type that clamps on both sides of the stem so that the pancake horn is centered on the handlebar.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 11, 2014)

WOW very nice!


----------

